# 16" headstock



## Chuck K (Jan 17, 2017)

I picked up a 16 last weekend and I've been cleaning and lubing it.  I was focusing on the headstock tonight.  As I was cleaning the pulleys I noticed that the oil screw says grease.  I've had other south bends and I don't remember seeing anything other than oil.  I've always used vactra on the pulleys.  Are they looking for 90 wt?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 17, 2017)

Nope, it uses grease. A guy on ebay sells a teflon based grease for them, I run it in my heavy 10.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 17, 2017)

Really....you mean like pumped from a tube grease?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 17, 2017)

Chuck K said:


> Really....you mean like pumped from a tube grease?


No, like squeezed out of a bottle grease, it's very light based grease. I think southbend went to grease in the later years. Mine says oil but I use the grease in it, not as messy either. here's a link.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Teflon-Grea...944653?hash=item2328b71d8d:g:xfAAAOSw65FXsQmu


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 17, 2017)

That makes sense. My logan always has oil leaking out of the pulleys. The grease will keep the pulleys cleaner.  Thanks


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 17, 2017)

NIGL 1 grease.  Good quality.  The guy who sells for SB lathes on the internet has Teflon based grease at an exorbitant price.  I am sure it is good, but you could buy a pail of appropriate grease for what he charges for a small squeeze bottle -- IMO...

Teflon probably had not been invented when that lathe was new...


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 17, 2017)

Yeah.....I have a tube of grease that will do the job.  I thought it was expensive at about 10 bucks. Now if I  can get the slotted fasteners that hold the apron to come loose I'll be in good shape.  I ordered a drag link socket that I hope will fit the slots tight.  It's strange that they never give the thickness of the blade in the description of the tool.


----------



## mksj (Jan 17, 2017)

Wanted to check the viscosity rating of NLGI 1 grease, I got a laugh on how they describe the consistency. I commonly used NLGI 2 on mechanical joints, packing bearing races and on open gears. Works well and is very sticky/tacky, but you would want something thinner for these type of machine bearing surfaces as others have noted. Any good NLGI 1 grease should work well, I like the moly based but they can be messy in this application. A synthetic grease is less likely to separate out with heat/friction and stiffen when cold, so would be preferable. 

Although my dad many years ago invented many lubricating products that incorporated PTFE, many of which I used, I find a good synthetic grease works equally well.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 17, 2017)

That's funny....but it puts it in terms I can understand. I have a tube of apple sauce.  Might be a little thinner than others use but a whole lot thicker than vactra.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 17, 2017)

mksj said:


> Wanted to check the viscosity rating of NLGI 1 grease, I got a laugh on how they describe the consistency. I commonly used NLGI 2 on mechanical joints, packing bearing races and on open gears. Works well and is very sticky/tacky, but you would want something thinner for these type of machine bearing surfaces as others have noted. Any good NLGI 1 grease should work well, I like the moly based but they can be messy in this application. A synthetic grease is less likely to separate out with heat/friction and stiffen when cold, so would be preferable.
> 
> Although my dad many years ago invented many lubricating products that incorporated PTFE, many of which I used, I find a good synthetic grease works equally well.
> 
> View attachment 189586


mksj, do you have a link for that chart?  I would like to save it.


----------



## mksj (Jan 18, 2017)

Da Grease Chart.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NLGI_consistency_number
Mark


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 18, 2017)

mksj said:


> Da Grease Chart.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NLGI_consistency_number
> Mark


Thanks, Mark.  Got it!


----------



## cdm337 (Jan 22, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> NIGL 1 grease.  Good quality.  The guy who sells for SB lathes on the internet has Teflon based grease at an exorbitant price.  I am sure it is good, but you could buy a pail of appropriate grease for what he charges for a small squeeze bottle -- IMO...
> 
> Teflon probably had not been invented when that lathe was new...


If you look at the South Bend lubrication chart #6503, it says to use Teflon grease #DE112.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 22, 2017)

cdm337 said:


> If you look at the South Bend lubrication chart #6503, it says to use Teflon grease #DE112.


http://bluechipmachineshop.com/bc_blog/roy-dean-de-112-grease-and-the-modern-equivilant/




[RANT=ON]  South Bend used oil in those machines for several decades before they became concerned about warranty claims from people who were not following the lubrication instructions.  Then they changed to specifying a Teflon based grease that is now obsolescent, though properly reverent South Bend owners still think they need to have it or their lathe will explode.  Just keep the damn thing lubed and get on with life!  Some South Bend and Bridgeport owners will spend way too many dollars for essentially no gain in machine life, assuming they keep the damn thing lubed at all.  You do not need expensive and non original A, B, and C South Bend oils, you need appropriate lubricants and the will to use them regularly to keep the damn thing lubed.  Save your money and mental energy, and learn how to lube your machine before you start it.  [Rant=OFF]  
Disclaimer:  I have never owned a South Bend or Bridgeport machine and I don't think it matters one bit -- IMO...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 22, 2017)

Great video Bob, good useful information.


----------

